# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  > Шифровальщики  >  Расшифровка файлов с расширением better_call_saul

## yr13

Подобной темы здесь не нашел.

Предлагаю здесь делиться вариантами расшифровки файлов после заражения вирусом, который шифрует файлы с популярными расширениями и делает все файлы c расширением _.better_call_saul_

Полная информация о моем случае тут: http://forum.kasperskyclub.ru/index.php?showtopic=49684

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## thyrex

Обсуждать нечего. Вирлабы бессильны

----------


## yr13

А как быть тогда в этой ситуации? (касперскому файлы были отправлены)

Варианты что видны, но не очень приятны:
1) платить посредникам и надеяться;
2) искать автора и платить ему;(ещё найди его)
3) просто пройти мимо)

----------


## thyrex

> 2) искать автора и платить ему;(ещё найди его)


Почту для связи злодеи массово оставляют в Readme.txt 




> 1) платить посредникам и надеяться;


эти без навара для себя не помогут. Так что вариант 2 дешевле обойдется

----------


## yr13

Прям безысходность какая-то(

А в чем, вкратце, вся сложность?(длина ключа, который подбирать слишком долго и каждый ключ уникален для ПК?)

----------


## thyrex

Каждый ключ уникален и порядочной длины

----------


## yr13

Тоесть, пока кто-то порядочный(обозначим его так), не сольет БД с ключами, дешифратора можно не ждать, или же шанс иной есть?

Второй момент, наличие вируса из письма, а так же оригинала файла и его в шифрованном виде - совсем никак не помогает в решении задачи?

----------


## thyrex

1. Для этого шифратора (для всех его разновидностей) не было ни одного слива. Так что не надейтесь на это.
2. Ничем не поможет

----------


## regist

> Тоесть, пока кто-то порядочный(обозначим его так), не сольет БД с ключами,


Чтобы увеличить вероятность этого, советую почитать http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=164586
Прецеденты, когда в ходе полицейской операции получили доступ к этим базам, а потом вирлабы сделали бесплатную расшифровку уже есть.

----------


## mike 1

> Обсуждать нечего. Вирлабы бессильны


Думаю это временное явление. Известно 2 случая, когда пользователи смогли расшифровать свои файлы, а если вспомнить предыдущие модификации этого шифровальщика, то они тоже ломались, но спустя продолжительное время. Поэтому имеет смысл отложить зашифрованные файлы до лучших времен.

----------

